# Reason-Song als *.wav exportieren



## ton (16. September 2003)

Tach  zusammen,

ich komm hier einfach nicht weiter, und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.
Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen Song zusammengestellt und wollte ihn nun als wav Datei exportieren, aber anstatt den Song so zu übernehmen, wie ich ihn mir in dieser unteren Leiste zusammengebaut habe, wirft er mir in dem erzeugten wav-file alles gleich zusammen. D.h.: er spielt alle Geräte gleichzeitig ab und nicht in der Reihenfolge, wie ich es eigentlich festgelegt habe.

Kann mir hier jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen?
Danke schon mal,
ton


----------



## AKM<2b> (17. September 2003)

Was meinst du mit unterer Leiste ? (den Sequencer mit den bunten kästchen  

Du hast den song also im Sequencer so richtig komplett arrangiert und alle pattern auch  ... ? Dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren ...


2b


----------



## ton (17. September 2003)

ja, genau, ich meine den sequenzer! sorry, ist mir nicht eingefallen.
nun ja, ich denke mal schon, dass ich da so alles richtig eingestellt habe, also hinarrangiert, aber das funktioniert einfach nicht. selbst wenn ich nur zwei sachen nehme, z.B.: Redrum und DrRex. Erst lasse ich den Redrum "vier Kästchen" lang im Sequenzer allein anlaufen und danach lasse ich dann den DrRex einsetzen. im reason funktioniert das abspielen aber sobald ich in ein *.wav file exportiert habe und das dann abspiele, höre ich von anfang an beides gleichzeitig.
was auch komisch ist, wenn ich unten im sequenzer auf die play-Taste drücke und er mir dann meinen track abspielt, laufen auch immer am anfang alle devices mit an, alles gleichzeitig. erst wenn ich die alle ausschalte, höre ich dann wirklich das, was ich auch im sequenzer zusammen arrangiert habe.

ich hoffe, dass hats etwas präzesier gemacht!

vielen dank schon mal für eure hilfe,
ton


----------



## AKM<2b> (18. September 2003)

1. Hast du ne möglichkeit einen Screenshot irgendwo hochzuladen ?

2. Sprichst du deine Instrumente direkt über den Sequencer an oder hast du irgedwo dazwischen noch einen Pattern Sequencer (Matrix) ?

Ich glaube ich müsste das mal sehen ! um zu gucken wie das bei dir alles läuft.

2b


----------



## ton (21. September 2003)

Hmm, nuja, ich könnt dir mal einen screenshot schicken, wenn du willst.
Mir ist jetzt auch noch was aufgefallen. Wenn ich einen Song exportieren will, und oben am mixer nur z.B.: die fader von Redrum und Dr. Rex auf volle lautstärke gezogen habe, aber bei allen anderen Geräten die lautstärke abgedreht habe, dann exportiert mir reason auch nur diese zwei geräte. Wenn ich danach das wav file abspiele, höre ich auch nur Redrum und Dr. Rex. Scheinbar nimmt das Teil auch nur das auf, was ich am Mixer mit Lautstärke belegt habe. Was ich allerdings unten im Sequencer zusammengebastelt habe, interessiert ihn nicht im geringsten.

Viele Grüsse,
ton


----------



## AKM<2b> (23. September 2003)

hört sich merkwürdig an ... aber wenigstens der mixer funktioniert.

schick mir mal einen screenshot oder natürlich noch besser dein lied im reason format. (wenn du bock hast und wenn du nicht allzuviele addons drinhast) 

2b


----------

